# Too Much Bone:Constipation



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

I believe I let Malachi ingest a bit too much bone. Last time he went to poo, it was clear he was having issues. He was trying to get the poo out, but it was just coming out small bits at a time. He kept trying repeatedly.. He had spent a good portion of the night before and that day chewing on a pork hock. I'm in the process of moving-so I needed to keep him busy. When I went to retrieve the bone from him it was essentially completely consumed with just a few tiny pieces on the floor-now poor Kai is having issues.

Is there a way to help with the constipation? How long will it take to correct itself? Should I be concerned? He doesn't appear to be in any kind of distress or pain.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nah, he's okay. Just give him a little more muscle meat or larger piece than usual of liver at the next meal.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Nah, he's okay. Just give him a little more muscle meat or larger piece than usual of liver at the next meal.


Thanks. Why liver? He does NOT like liver. Turns his nose up at it every time! Is there an alternative?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What kind of organ meat do you feed, then?
You could use green beans, too.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Liver is rich and will help soften things up a bit. Kidney always seems to work for Ralphie but my goodness, they smell TERRIBLE even when fresh!


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunflowers, I don't feed a strictly raw diet at this point-as Malachi needs to put on weight. I'm incorporating raw elements into his daily diet so it won't be such a shock when we switch completely. He won't touch raw liver, though. I'm thinking about just searing the outsides and see if he will eat it that way. I want him to be able to get the benefits of liver--guess I'll just have to get creative. His stools were back to normal the next morning..by the way.

oh and green beans for constipation? really? what kind? for future reference I'd like to know..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pumpkin will help. A big spoonful of that.

If you are going to feed raw then you need to add organ meat. Liver, kidney, pancreas, brain. Jax would not touch raw liver initially either and I had to partially cook it. I feed the organs frozen every other day. Put a portion in a sandwich bag and freeze it, run it under water to loosen it from the sides of the bag and give it to her.

If you want him to gain weight, look up Satin Balls. Add hamburger and eggs into his meal.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

PLAIN canned pumpkin will help. It is fiber and will help loosen things up or firm things up - depending on the need.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Pumpkin will help. A big spoonful of that.
> 
> If you are going to feed raw then you need to add organ meat. Liver, kidney, pancreas, brain. Jax would not touch raw liver initially either and I had to partially cook it. I feed the organs frozen every other day. Put a portion in a sandwich bag and freeze it, run it under water to loosen it from the sides of the bag and give it to her.
> 
> If you want him to gain weight, look up Satin Balls. Add hamburger and eggs into his meal.


Oh YES, he had satin balls for about two weeks in the beginning. Once I couldn't see ALL his bones anymore, I stopped with the satin balls. I still incorporate some of the ingredients from time to time since he loved it so much. I need to go ahead and try searing the liver I have in the freezer. Since I discovered he didn't like it, I just haven't tried experimenting with it yet. Once I'm sure his weight is at a healthy place, we will start strictly raw. I'm having a hard time finding any organ meat OTHER than liver, though...strange I thought I used to see organs all the time-but not anymore..


----------

